

Virtual Phone System Profig (YCS12) Shuts Down Fewer Than 3 Months After Launch - azylman
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/09/yc-backed-virtual-phone-system-profig-shuts-down/

======
larrys
The original TC post about profig:

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/20/yc-profig-instant-
virtual-p...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/20/yc-profig-instant-virtual-
phone-system/)

The HN thread about profig:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4408037>

I'd like to know more about why they shut down. 2 mos. is an unusually short
period of time for something like this to happen. Wondering if this was simply
a case of another shiny ball opportunity being presented that was difficult to
pass up or some other deal breaker problem.

~~~
josh2600
Because their cost structures were ridiculous and not at all aligned with the
industry they were trying to serve.

Source: I'm the community manager at 2600hz; a company that's giving profig's
product away for free.

